# Which fishing line



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK so I like to catfish and they tend to pull pretty good when you have a 2-5 pounder. Most of my reels have just 8 pound mono on them so I am looking to upgrade to 15-20 pound test. I don't know a lot about lines but was thinking something in the line of 20# test spiderwire or something similar. It looks like there is braided line that has 20# or better strength about the same diameter as my 8 pound mono. Anyone ever use any of these new fangled lines and which is good and which should I stay away from.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Have you had problems with the 8 lb? I've caught a bunch of channel cats up to 10 lbs and have never used a line heavier than 8 lb test. 

If you must, any of the new fancy super lines and braids will suit you well. My guess is you'll be able to drag a truck out of the depths with something in the 20 lb range. ;-)


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I would stick with 8lb personally, after that you tend to get more tangles.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I just remembered, there is a chart online that shows the actual breaking strength for each line.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I tend to stick with the lightest possible line I can get away with. a lot easier to handle, cast and doesn't tangle nearly as often. I almost always have 4 pound spooled up. sometimes 6, rarely 8. I rarely catfish though. If you are fishing in the really thick catfish stuff braid 20lb might not be a bad idea just don't get mono! you will be hating yourself.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

If not mono, then what? My reel usually has 6 lb Berkley solutions spinning reel mono on it, with 6 LB Seaguar STS fluoro leader. Are the new fused or braided lines that much better? I'm getting low on the mono on my reel and am looking to trying something new.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Jedidiah said:


> If not mono, then what? My reel usually has 6 lb Berkley solutions spinning reel mono on it, with 6 LB Seaguar STS fluoro leader. Are the new fused or braided lines that much better? I'm getting low on the mono on my reel and am looking to trying something new.


Sorry, I should have clarified mono in 20 pound test is horrible. In 6 pound test its fine. I usually use fluorocarbon but a good quality mono is not bad. I usually pay attention to the thickness of the line. It will vary from different manufactures I like the thinner line I feel it is much easier to handle.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

brendo said:


> Sorry, I should have clarified mono in 20 pound test is horrible. In 6 pound test its fine. I usually use fluorocarbon but a good quality mono is not bad. I usually pay attention to the thickness of the line. It will vary from different manufactures I like the thinner line I feel it is much easier to handle.


Yeah, the 12 LB mono on my other pole kills me. I know the issues I had with it at first were due to me spooling it up in the wrong direction, but even with a perfect installation the stuff still tangles up, and when it does it changes shape even with the slightest of tangles. I untangle it and I can see deformations in the line, and then feel them going through the guides. I just cut even the most minor tangles off now. Seriously thinking of going braided for my larger reel.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Jedidiah said:


> Yeah, the 12 LB mono on my other pole kills me. I know the issues I had with it at first were due to me spooling it up in the wrong direction, but even with a perfect installation the stuff still tangles up, and when it does it changes shape even with the slightest of tangles. I untangle it and I can see deformations in the line, and then feel them going through the guides. I just cut even the most minor tangles off now. Seriously thinking of going braided for my larger reel.


Another great option is you use 12lb braid on the spool and a 4-5 foot 10lb mono leader so you can still tie knots but not feel bad about cutting it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

it depends on where you're fishing, if your fishing in thick stuff, like cattails, bushes, than a big cat can take you into that jungle and wrap you up and break you off. Same thing with bass. It's not necessarily getting "spooled" but to keep that fish from heading to cover where they wrap you up. If you're fishing open water areas than 8lb is fine, if you are fishing thicker areas with big cats than I'd go with some 20 lb stuff. but that means getting a bigger real that can handle larger diameter line.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One other option you may want to consider is going with a copolymer line. I switched to 6 lb copolymer (excaliber silver thread) on my bass reels and have been real impressed. It has worked well on big cats too when I occasionally fish for them. For your application, an 8 or 10 lb copolymer may do the trick for you. 

The only downside is that the copolymers are becoming harder to find now. I'm not even sure they still make silver thread as I had to get it on Amnazon.com the last time I bought some.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Berkley Nanofil. The best.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I switched my reels to braided (I think 20 lb test) but same diameter as 5-6 lb mono. Like 30-06 Hunter recommended, I use about 5 feet of mono leader on the end. I have really liked the braided because: 1) it is light. I think it casts better than the mono. The reason I think that is the case is less drag do to 2) seems to have less of a memory. My old line had been on the reel for quite a while and the coils coming off the reel seemed to limit my cast at time. I haven't noticed that with the braided at all, and it doesn't take as much effort to place my cast as it did with the mono.

Now, one of the downsides with braided is if you get a knot or a hitch, that braid seems to flatten out and bind and it can be a pain to get apart, but if you do get it untied, there doesn't seem to be that crimp or weak point in the line. So far, I'm big fan of the braided.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

And a stupid simple trick if you decide to go with the stretch of leader. I wanted to switch things out quickly so I tie the leader to a swivel. Storing 4-5 feet of leader can be a pain, so I took about a 1-2 inch slice of pool noodle and I wrap my leader around that and then sink the hook into it. Makes it a lot easier to store without getting tangles.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Braided line has a float factor to it also that needs to be considered for what ever your primary usage is.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Decided to get some braided Power Pro in the 20 LB and put it on my reel with some cheapo Zebco 4 LB filler underneath it. I tried putting the braided on top of some 12 LB test mono but it easily sinks into the spool of big mono, which is going to rip big loops off eventually. 

This stuff is awesome. It's hard to believe how strong line that thin can be, when you pull on it it's like pulling on something solid. I put a couple feet of Seaguar STS 6 LB leader on it and pulled in half a dozen brown trout in just under an hour.


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

If you go with a braided line watch the guides on your pole and the bail on your reel. It will wear groves into them which will cause break offs. Ultamately it will ruin your reel and pole, unless you have ceramic guides.


----------

